# Power Innovator? Thoughts? anyone?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is another Digital how to that I received yesterday.
Power Innovator

anyone ever hear of it or buy it?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't find any record of there ever being a doctor Richard goran. The website looks like a scam. Just my opinion.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

tks said:


> I can't find any record of there ever being a doctor Richard goran. The website looks like a scam. Just my opinion.


Google:
Nikola's Tesla lab FIRE... after he patented the model no 512,340


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Get the rest of the story. Many scan are based on bits and peace's of truth wrapped in wishful thinking. This is another of them


----------

